
Where would you look for save-the-world/do-good jobs? - zerogvt
Say you are a SW developer or sys admin or something akin to these. Say that you are not after big money (but you still have family to support). Say you want to help solve one of the many social&#x2F;global&#x2F;you-name-it issues through your work. 
The question then is - where would you look for a job? Which industry&#x2F;job boards&#x2F;etc? Do you know anyone that does that? Any pointers welcome.<p>PS1: The person asking how to save the world is currently doing DevOps (continuous integration). 
PS2: Eligible to work in EU.
PS3: Thanks in advance to whomever takes the time to answer.
======
jonkiddy
I had exactly the same thought coming out of college. I have made a career
helping oncologists as a software engineer. One of the best choices I ever
made. Good luck!

~~~
zerogvt
Thanks for answering. Care to share some more info? You did a bionformatics
masters, machine vision, pattern recognition?

------
n2dasun
Idealist.org

~~~
cimmanom
Yup, this is THE job board for the nonprofit sector (there are others, but
this is the one everyone in the sector already knows and uses). Unfortunately,
their recent redesign is pretty crappy, and they don't make postings expire,
so pay attention to the dates on each posting - you may end up pulling stuff
that's over a year old.

